# Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2011 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170


----------



## Enrico (21. Oktober 2011)

*Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*

Wird es auch einen Teil über Undervolting geben in dem Artikel?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*

Ja, Undervolting ist enthalten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*

Wer sich die Premium-Ausgabe holt, erhält übrigens vier zusätzliche Seiten zum Thema Overclocking. Dort übertakten wir den FX-8150 bei Minusgraden, testen die Skalierung bis 1,8 Volt, ermitteln die Benchmark-Leistung bei über 5 GHz Kerntakt sowie angehobenem CPU-NB- und RAM-Takt, prüfen wie sich die Aufteilung der Integer-Einheiten auf die Module auswirkt etc.


----------



## Flayer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*

wann erscheint die denn?....


----------



## Bandicoot (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*



Flayer schrieb:


> wann erscheint die denn?....


Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print, Abo-Möglichkeiten und Meldungen zu PCGH-Heften


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Dort übertakten wir den FX-8150 bei Minusgraden,


 
Stand dazu der BenchMarc nachts draußen vor der Redaktion und hat gebencht? 

Ansonsten, ich hol mir die!


----------



## Jooschka (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*

Hammer, dass ihr vorraussagt, dass ihr in einem Jahr und nem Monat immernoch den Bulli testet... geht ihr von so einer starken verzögerung der Verfügbarkeit aus oder testet ihr schon bulli6?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*

@Scholle_Satt: Nein, da stand - Achtung Wortspiel - Steh-phan am Wochenende neben seiner Kompressorkühlung, damit es pünktlich interessanten Lesestoff für euch gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

Nur Kompressorkühlung?
Kein Trockeneis oder so?


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2011)

@ Jooschka

Vielleicht ist er dann "Done".

Geiler Fehler....


----------



## Bandicoot (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Stand dazu der BenchMarc nachts draußen vor der Redaktion und hat gebencht?
> 
> Ansonsten, ich hol mir die!


 
Find die Idee garnicht so schlecht. Das wäre es doch mal bei Minusgraden nen Außentest zu hitziger Hardware (Mars 1 oder GTX480)


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt: Nein, da stand - Achtung Wortspiel - Steh-phan am Wochenende neben seiner Kompressorkühlung, damit es pünktlich interessanten Lesestoff für euch gibt.



Ich hoffe, sie bezahlen Dir die Überstunden!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sie bezahlen Dir die Überstunden!


 
Überstunden werden nicht mehr bezahlt.
Stephan darf dafür den Bulldozer behalten.


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

Grandios!


----------



## Lorin (21. Oktober 2011)

Freu mich drauf


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer FX: Video-Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2012 - CMT-Skalierung, mehr Leistung in Spielen plus FX-8170*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Überstunden werden nicht mehr bezahlt.
> Stephan darf dafür den Bulldozer behalten.


 
Er sollte doch bezahlt und nicht bestraft werden 

Heft wird gekauft, das steht fest.


----------



## Ion (21. Oktober 2011)

Freue mich schon sehr auf den Test, auch was die mit gelieferte Kompaktwasserkühlung so leistet.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Oktober 2011)

interessant.. die gesamte Familie anwesend


----------



## hfb (21. Oktober 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> Freue mich schon sehr auf den Test, auch was die mit gelieferte Kompaktwasserkühlung so leistet.


 
Cool, dem Heft liegt ne WaKü bei? Das nenn ich mal ein Gimmick.


----------



## BikeRider (21. Oktober 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Cool, dem Heft liegt ne WaKü bei? Das nenn ich mal ein Gimmick.


  da kaufe ich mir glatt 5 Hefte.


----------



## Ion (29. Oktober 2011)

Ihr seid mir welche, ihr wisst ganz genau was ich meine 
Und bevor das jetzt als Off-Topic durchgeht:

Ich wünsche mir einen Vergleich zu aktuell erhältlichen Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen bitte


----------

